# Bar Bag Discussion



## Magna (12 Apr 2008)

Search didn't throw up anything for 'bar bag' so am opening up this discussion.

Does anyone feel strongly about their own? Why is it good? What do you keep in there?


----------



## yello (12 Apr 2008)

I'm interested in hearing opinions too. I'm thinking of a bar bag for my audax bike but I have a bit of an 'image perception' problem with bar bags... in that they seem just a bit twee to me. On a more rational and practical level, I'm not sure I could fit one without fouling cables etc.


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2008)

I'm thinking of persuading Mrs rich p to use one - it's useful for things you want to access quickly (camera, wallet maybe) but mainly so she can have the map on it.


----------



## Magna (12 Apr 2008)

> I use this Topeak one. I like it because the fixing is good, it has plenty of pockets and padding, and has a waterproof cover. And it's comfortable to carry off the bike with the shoulder strap.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDetail.aspx?Cat=cycle&ProdID=5360012011&n=Topeak TourGuide Bar Bag



Top of the list so far. Decent price too, I like it.


----------



## bobg (12 Apr 2008)

I love them but would recommend a quick release job even if the mounting bracket that stays on the bars can be a bit of a pain at times. I made the mistake of getting a Carradice Super C which was looked great in the pic but was enormous when fitted to the bike (although great for touring ) IMHO 4l is fine and I like the Agua.


----------



## Tony (12 Apr 2008)

Hate them. Don't like the effect on steering, and prefer two bags on my lowrider.


----------



## Bromptonaut (12 Apr 2008)

Still using a 1981 Karrimor Bardale (on the Galaxy, not the folder).

It does the job.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (12 Apr 2008)

I have a carradice overlander Bar bag. I did a small review of it in the review section.


----------



## Cush (12 Apr 2008)

I have a cheapo from Halfords fitted to butterfly bars. Yes it effects the steering till you get used to it but it does what I wanted it for i.e keeps maps, camera, dictaphone and odds and ends handy.


----------



## yello (12 Apr 2008)

I do like those Agu bar bags, for instance...

http://www.ultimatepursuits.co.uk/products/details.aspx?ref=14010&pRef=31931&vertical=1&v=

...they seem basic but well made and neat


----------



## Brains (12 Apr 2008)

Personally I find bar bags essential for touring

1 - You need a map for touring, the best place by far to keep the map is in the map case of a bar bag.

2 - All you valuables (camera, money, passport, etc) fit in the bar bag which can then be instantly removed when popping into a shop or whatever, also camera/money etc are to hand when needed

So minimum spec for a bag is:
Small as possible (5L should be OK)
Must have map case
Must have quick release system (such as R&K)
Must be at least semi waterproof (bog standard plakky bag will do if it really tips it down)
Should have as many internal and/or external pockets as possible 
Should have a shoulder strap that can be shortened or folded so as not to be in the way
You need to consider lighting - as bar bag will often block your current set up (I have mounted a space bar upside down so my lights are below the bar bag)


----------



## JackE (12 Apr 2008)

*Bar bags*

I use the Vaude Road 1, it is 3 ltr and doesn't foul the brake cables on my 105 STI's. It's not waterproof but has a neat built-in waterproof cover. Having tried bigger and smaller sizes, this is perfect for all my bits and pieces. I wouldn't be without one now.


----------



## Tynan (13 Apr 2008)

I used one for a very long time, lon enough to eventually wear down the fittings, it's undeniably useful, they can hold a lot and it's all accessible all the time

but I did used to get tired of looking at it rather than the tyre/road

not using one any more


----------



## jay clock (13 Apr 2008)

JackE said:


> I use the Vaude Road 1, it is 3 ltr and doesn't foul the brake cables on my 105 STI's. It's not waterproof but has a neat built-in waterproof cover. Having tried bigger and smaller sizes, this is perfect for all my bits and pieces. I wouldn't be without one now.



I have one of these. As Jack said, only 3 litres, but that is plenty for wallet, camera, passport etc. However they are nigh on impossible to find (I saw mine in the Netherlands when browsing) BUT this model is identical from ECC http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...6&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003154c003119c003125

It fits very well on my Saracen tourer (drop bars) between the cables with no bending of them at all


----------



## Danny (13 Apr 2008)

I'm another Karrimor bardale fan, though my is not as old as Bromptonaut's. Got it out again last summer after it had been the cupboard for a couple of years, and was really pleased I did. It is perfect for carrying a map, keys, snacks, phone, etc. and provided you don't put anything heavy in it should affect your steering.

Unfortunately Karrimor don't make them anymore, but the Greenpeace Ortleib bar bag looks pretty cool.


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Apr 2008)

Ortllieb...

Quick release, waterproof and an optional camera insert.


----------



## Cathryn (15 Apr 2008)

I can't imagine touring without one actually. Yep they look a bit geaky but they keep to hand all the things you really want to keep an eye on - purse, passport, camera etc and if you leave it open you can access your camera really quickly.

We've got a Halfords one that's served us admirably but the husband gave me a lovely yellow Ortlieb one for my birthday. Two months on I'm still trying to figure out the fitting instructions  but it's waterproof which is good!!


----------



## JackE (16 Apr 2008)

*bar bags*

Jay,
Action Outdoors in Ipswich do the full range of Vaude cycling gear. I use Vaude panniers as well and can't understand why their excellent stuff isn't more widely available/advertised in UK. www.actionoutdoors.co.uk


----------



## punkypossum (16 Apr 2008)

rich p said:


> I'm thinking of persuading Mrs rich p to use one - it's useful for *things you want to access quickly (camera*, wallet maybe) but mainly so she can have the map on it.



I thought you weren't supposed to put cameras in barbags as the vibration could damage them???


----------



## Crackle (16 Apr 2008)

punkypossum said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to put cameras in barbags as the vibration could damage them???



If you cushion them well they're OK, though I did once rattle a lens to pieces on a tour but I was poor and using a cheap camera bag strapped to handlebar bag holder with little padding in it. I learnt.


----------



## CycleTourer (16 Apr 2008)

We like others have said before wouldn't be without a barbag for touring. We use them for all our valuable items so that we can quickly take them off our bikes to take with us when shopping, visiting cafes etc.

We have the Ortlieb Ultimate bags which are great as they are waterproof and came with a great waterproof map case that is held on by poppers. I have also carried an SLR camera using the special padded insert that is available for them and had no problems with the camera.

Perhaps because we have always toured with them, unlike Tony's experience, we don't seem to find they have any real detrimental effect on the steering. If you have front panniers, they seem to balance each other out so to speak.


----------

